# Rockingham / Penguin Island?



## GrumpySmurf (Oct 25, 2008)

It has been many many years since I went to the area for snorkelling. Can someone please give me some tips so that I don't waste on-water time? I hope to go there on Saturday afternoon or Sunday early morning.

- Where would be the best place to "launch" (safe/close etc)
- I wouldn't mind targetting some bread and butter for a BBQ. Any tips?


----------



## Bartek (Dec 12, 2007)

I am a complete beginner at kayak fishing, but I do know that you can launch from the Penguin island carpark, short walk to the beach or there is an access road to the beach immediately south of the carpark by the ferry jetty that opens (chain across) about 0630 (I think!). It is supposed to be good for herring & whiting, hope that helps.


----------



## GrumpySmurf (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks Bartek. I'm looking forward to this trip - unless the missus wants to go out in the stinkboat.


----------

